# Made the day on West Branch



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

Fish ing for walleye - no walleye, but a 36" muskie wanted the Hot-N-Tot I was trolling... my first muskie ever!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice FAT fish. congrats!


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats. A guy here at work got his 1st musky over there a week ago. It was about 36" too. White spinner bait whilst bass fishing.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on your first !!


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice fish. I think that boat in the back round was me getting skunked.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice fish and congrats on your first muskie. Just so you know muskie and pike (long slender type fish) need to be supported under their belly and held horizontally to avoid organ damage.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish Mike!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What a tubby. Nice catch for your first one! Love those Hot-n-tots.


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

I will keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## paulhsbr (Apr 16, 2013)

Great Fish! What type of lure/bait did you use?


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

I meant for my last reply to be for MadMac's post, but it can also work for Snakecharmer's quote as well!


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

paulhsbr said:


> Great Fish! What type of lure/bait did you use?


Trolling for walleye - muskie hit on a gold and black Hot-N-Tot.


----------



## Brentbrown22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice muskie


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! Got it on my trusty Berkley Series One Med-Hvy 5"6" rod and Ambassadeur 5500C with 8 lb. line... along with some luck!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

H&T 's might be the best bait for them. Friend used to troll two for hours-both the smaller and larger sizes! They run abut the right depth for musky. He targeted and caught many muskies and an occasional large walleye was a bonus (basically a reverse of your situation)!!


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice musky M14.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

heard that someone got a 48" plus musky out of west branch.. anyone here hear anything??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's that time of year for the musky fishing to heat up. My customers have pulled quite a few nice fish the last 2 weeks. Boss Shads have been the ticket for most............Mark


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

Catching that muskie was fantastic - but I was a bit lucky, I wasn't rigged for it (but apparently rigged enough)... we'll try again for walleye next week... Hey, how deep does a standard Hot-N-Tot run - I know, more line = more depth - I'm thinking 16'- 18' to bottom out, 30' -40' out?

I'll tell you what though, walleyes are fun and great for the table, my first experience with that muskie may change what I fish for in the future... That was FUN!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

According the the Precision Trolling book the 1/2 oz (it's the biggest one) at 100' back is 18' down. Max depth is 23' down @ 200' back.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll tell you what though, walleyes are fun and great for the table, my first experience with that muskie may change what I fish for in the future... That was FUN![/QUOTE]

I accidentally caught one in June of 2012 trolling for walleye, it was 36". I became obsessed with musky now that's all I fish for. I spent a couple of thousand dollars on gear in that one year. It's addictive sport!

If you do start targeting them make sure you have the proper gear your going to need heavier rod and reel. Your walleye gear will end up killing some fish its to light and they will fight until they die. 

Get a big net I learned the hard way, I would get them to the boat and use boga grips until one rolled over my leader and broke off. The next day I put a net on order, never had another one break off.

Proper release is also important you can't just throw them back. They are exhausted when you land them they need to be revived. It usually takes a couple minutes until they are ready to go.

A hook remover and jaw spreader and hook cutter are also important to have.

There is a sticky in the musky and pike forum on ogf that explains the proper release procedure. 

Good luck they are an awesome fish and tough to catch. I got two my first year, this year its close to fifteen. Next year I hope to get more I'm still learning.


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

louisvillefisherman said:


> According the the Precision Trolling book the 1/2 oz (it's the biggest one) at 100' back is 18' down. Max depth is 23' down @ 200' back.


Thanks for the info- much appreciated! I've never heard of the Precision Trolling book, will have to check it out.


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

Thank Monte, good advice is always appreciated!


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

I do have a Daiwa Sealine 27 SH, 12-20 lb. line reel with a Fenwick Matrix Graphite 6'6 Power rod - 3/8 - 1 oz. lure, 10-25 lb. line... would this be decent for muskie (I got it years ago for Erie steelhead) with the proper line/leader?

Mike


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike, your lure's trolling depth is also going to be dependent upon what type of line (mono/braid) and what diameter it is.
The basic depths shown in the Precision Trolling book were all made using 10 lb. mono line.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

nice fish!


----------

